# Bubble dresses



## MzEmo (May 2, 2006)

WOW has anyone seen or bought those new bubble dresses? What do you guys think about em? I think their so adorable. You guys think it would look good with tights or alone as it is?

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/image...l/p227229b.jpg


----------



## Ms. Z (May 2, 2006)

I saw a young woman try one on, I think for a prom (it was a very dressy fabric in a shade of green), and it looked fabulous!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 2, 2006)

I saw a girl wearing an awesome black bubble skirt that I just love... it looks great and I would personally wear it alone without the tights... because it already attracts so much attention to your legs.


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 2, 2006)

I think those can be so so so cute if they're worn right.


----------



## frances92307 (May 3, 2006)

I wore a black bubble skirt dress for my prom!  Back in 1988!!  Ya know you really feel old when stuff you wore in high school comes back in style!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 3, 2006)

Luella for Target had some cute ones!  I wouldn't wear it with tights either, maybe some strappy heels.  Fashion right now is really cute.


----------



## MzEmo (May 3, 2006)

good adive guys. i appreciate your comments.


----------



## alysia (May 3, 2006)

meh I'd rather wear a circle skirt.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 3, 2006)

I bought a bubble skirt a few years ago, I guess they are getting big again...I have a black one and it's so cute!


----------



## Shimmer (May 3, 2006)

*stabs the 80s*


----------



## MzEmo (May 3, 2006)

aww i want a black bubble dress. havent seen any yet >.<


----------



## alurabella (May 3, 2006)

Ahaha... 80's, here we come.


----------



## lovejam (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_*stabs the 80s*_

 
Haha *joins in*

They were cute when I was in elementary school, but then again, so were jelly shoes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still, I think if you've got the right legs for it, it could be kinda cute. No tights, though. That would be a little _too_ Sienna Miller.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_Haha *joins in*

They were cute when I was in elementary school, but then again, so were jelly shoes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still, I think if you've got the right legs for it, it could be kinda cute. No tights, though. That would be a little too Sienna Miller._

 
Yeah, I swear I remember wearing one of those in elementary school with....shriek...purple, leather mocassins!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hmmm, is that "Oh Mickey" I hear in my head?  If you all ever tell anyone, I will die!  

P.S. I agree, go sans the tights.


----------



## user79 (May 4, 2006)

I think they are soooo hideous and really unflattering.


----------



## Chelly (May 5, 2006)

i dont like them - but i own one.. crazy world we live in isnt it - i needed a dress and this was the best one - i still think i look fabulous tho PICTURE TIME!!:

(edit = dont judge me i looked like shit.. miami = bad hair weather)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 
_i dont like them - but i own one.. crazy world we live in isnt it - i needed a dress and this was the best one - i still think i look fabulous tho PICTURE TIME!!:

(edit = dont judge me i looked like shit.. miami = bad hair weather)




_

 
You look really pretty!  The one thing that bubble skirts/dresses do is draw attention to your legs.. so if you've got em flaunt em!


----------



## Delphi373 (May 5, 2006)

That's cute!  The above picture is a classic example of how when done right...most things can look good!


----------



## Unadorable (May 6, 2006)

I've been looking for a bubble dress/skirt everywhere - but i'm in Australia and they've only _just_ gone out of fashion when i start to like them.


----------



## Chelly (May 6, 2006)

aww thanks girls!! <3


----------



## monirock (May 6, 2006)

bcbg has a black bubble dress..it's the only one i can see wearing.

edit: i looked at it again and it looks like i should be part of a place setting.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (May 6, 2006)

I had a few of those circa middle school, late 80's I think. I think they look nice if they are subtle, i.e. no crazy prints or too stiff, and if you have great legs.


----------



## swimagal23 (May 28, 2006)

i think they look really cute, but are probably jus a fad for this year and will go out of style next year


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 30, 2006)

i cant decide but i have one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol 

i dont actually think the material being turned under is THAT noticable really which makes them OK


----------



## Isis (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_*stabs the 80s*_

 
LMAO!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 31, 2006)

ehhhh not to fond of the bubble dress i have to much hips to wear it, not that the bubble dress/skirt isnt pretty i think it has to do with ur body type, some gurls can pull it off and some like myself needs to stayt away from them lol


----------



## wonderdida (Jun 16, 2006)

I have this skirt, but in black! 8)


----------



## MzEmo (Jun 18, 2006)

what brand is that dress. ill probably check it out if they have it in sf.


----------

